# How long do your blades last ?



## Puddle (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi I have a silhouette cameo 3 with auto blade. I have cut about 5 designs in heat transfer vinyl and about 6 with sign vinyl.

All small to medium size nothin massive and it seems my blade is already blunt, as it isn't weeding very well and letters are coming off backing paper as I remove the main waste section 

is this about the life span of a blade ? obviously it is like asking how long is a piece of string  but roughly speaking ?


----------



## danandnao (Dec 29, 2016)

It should last longer than that. You might need to slow the cut down slightly to ensure it's getting it all, or perhaps the blade needs lowered a bit. Have you tried playing around with those settings a bit to see if you get a better result?


----------



## Puddle (Jul 19, 2017)

danandnao said:


> It should last longer than that. You might need to slow the cut down slightly to ensure it's getting it all, or perhaps the blade needs lowered a bit. Have you tried playing around with those settings a bit to see if you get a better result?


Hi,
I haven’t adjusted cut speed or anything as yet. it was cutting perfectly. Then last night it started messing me around when weeding instead of letters staying on they backing they would lift in areas. 

I was assuming because it was working ok; it must be the blade getting dull.

I cleaned the blade today with an alcohol wipe just incase it had some sticky residue on it but made no differnece 

how long would I expect it to last ?

I will have a go at changing cutting speed and see if it helps 
appreciate your help


----------



## danandnao (Dec 29, 2016)

It should last you for many many months of use. Only if you were cutting really think materials (which you're not) would it blunt after 6 uses.


----------



## Puddle (Jul 19, 2017)

danandnao said:


> It should last you for many many months of use. Only if you were cutting really think materials (which you're not) would it blunt after 6 uses.


 Hmm wonder what the problem is then ? could it be design is to small ? Text is 72 cochin font and overall design is 5x4.5 inches 

The only other thing is vinyl ? or my cutting speed? which is 5 and thickness 10 with a cutting depth of 1 ?

thanks for the reply appreciated


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

what vinyl are you using?
are you pressing 'load media' or 'load mat'?

for regular htv i have the blade set at 2, speed 3 for smaller intricate designs, thickness 8-10 
and the down force at 2 (the little blade at the top of your settings, click the right arrow to advance the down force)

also before your cut, you can use the 'test cut' to ensure your settings are right before wasting vinyl


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I've had the cameo 2 for nearly two years and I bought a pair of spare blades within the first 6 months or so, I did change one and can't remember where i put the other new one!
my settings for standard most everything htv is speed 4, blade 2, depth 11
Have you taken the cap off the blade and made sure there's no fluff on the blade bearing stopping it from swivelling?
the heaviest I've been to is glitter vinyl requiring blade 4 same everything else.
When cutting dye sub photo's for lockets it's blade 2 and double cut. around 10 depth and 2 speed


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Silhouette Cameo Blade Settings Guide & Cameo Tips and Tricks - Kat's Adventures in paper crafting...

https://memoryworks.wordpress.com/2...ips-settings-for-cutting-different-materials/

Less force you use, blade will last longer. So good settings are a must if you would like your blade last longer.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

sounds like you got to much blade exposed to me. But I don't use that plotter


----------



## jord001 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a foison c24 so a different cutter but I don't use my cutter for tshirt vinyl, i use mine for stickers decals and paint mask for my artwork but i have found that thickness of vinyl can differ, i have some fluorescent yellow that i need to put the cutting pressure at 99 and then normal vinyl at 40, the mask is set at 35 as its a lighter material so it may be a case that the vinyl you are using needs slightly more pressure to cut all the way to the backing. I also find that with fiddly designs you need to slow the cut speed otherwise it sometimes misses little parts of the cut. The blade should not dull after so little use though, my blades last for several month at least, i cant remember the last time i changed mine and its cutting fine still. 

Lee


----------

